# New names for support ships announced



## The Bread Guy

Joint Support Ship update:  unborn, but already named ....


> Long before a Vancouver shipyard lays down the keel for the navy's new joint support ships (JSS), officials have already picked out the ships' names.
> 
> A senior government source told QMI Agency the ships will be named HMCS Queenston and HMCS Chateauguay.
> 
> "It is only fitting that the government would name the new ships in honour of two important battles from the War of 1812," the source said ....


Confirmed via RCN Tweet here.


----------



## Remius

Looks like they will be called HMCS Queenston & Chateauguay, after the war of 1812 battles.


----------



## MilEME09

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Joint Support Ship update:  unborn, but already named ....Confirmed via RCN Tweet here.



if that's the naming they are going with, I foresee HMCS Vimy and a HMCS Passchendaele coming to a RCN near you


----------



## OldSolduer

:facepalm:

They sure are on the 1812 kick.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> :facepalm:
> 
> They sure are on the 1812 kick.


Until they get onto the WW 1 kick ....


----------



## Journeyman

Both battles are kind of a stretch for Naval battle honours......if one discounts the US boats.


----------



## OldSolduer

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Until they get onto the WW 1 kick ....



Ahem how about the North West Rebellion kick, or has anyone in Ottawa ever heard of it?


----------



## dapaterson

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Ahem how about the North West Rebellion kick, or has anyone in Ottawa ever heard of it?



HMCS _Louis Riel_?


----------



## OldSolduer

dapaterson said:
			
		

> HMCS _Louis Riel_?



Sure why not . History has been revised anyway.

HMCS Batoche.


----------



## dapaterson

[Joke for Old Sweat & ERC]

Or, to take a different spin on support, why not HMCS _Munsinger_?  With tenders _Hees_ and _Sévigny_?

[/Joke for Old Sweat & ERC]


----------



## The Bread Guy

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Ahem how about the North West Rebellion kick, or has anyone in Ottawa ever heard of it?


Depending on the one you mean, we're still at least 56 years away from a rounded-off 200th anniversary - but only a touch more than six ears away from the 150th.  Given that timeline, maybe we can keep some names in mind for the Sea King replacements, no?


----------



## Remius

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Ahem how about the North West Rebellion kick, or has anyone in Ottawa ever heard of it?



Well we did have HMCS Poundmaker in WW2.

There's a statue in front of CSDH commemorating 2 fallen soldiers at the Battle of Cut Knife Hill.  So yes, I would guess at least some in Ottawa might have heard of it a few times over.


----------



## FSTO

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Sure why not . History has been revised anyway.
> 
> HMCS Batoche.



There was a small naval engagement where the steam ship Northcote was used as an amphibious assault vessel. The rebels lowered the Batoche Ferry cables that sheered off both stacks, and wrecked the pilot house. That ended her career as a warship.

http://members.shaw.ca/mno-ssm/metis-info/battle-batoche.htm

(a school district near where I grew up in SW Manitoba was called Northcote)


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

I just can't see these naming decisions having been made by the naming committee without direct political interference. They just do not correspond to ANY of the naming conventions of the RCN in its 100 years + history.

If you are to name the ships after "battles" in a British/American war that predates confederation by more than 50 years, at least go for the naval battles that were part of that war.

The War of 1812 North American Naval battle honours include, IIRC: LAKE ONTARIO 1812-1813, LAKE ERIE 1812-1814, LAKE ONTARIO 1813-1814 (there were two distinct phases to the fighting) and LAKE CHAMPLAIN 1812-1814. Mind you, those are Royal Navy battle honours, but Canadian ships of the same name as their British ancestors have been allowed to wear them, such as HMCS CHIPAWA, HMCS STAR, HMCS MONTREAL, HMCS HURON, HMCS ST-LAWRENCE,  and so forth.

Personally if it must be "War of 1812, I say change those names to HMCS LAKE ERIE and HMCS LAKE CHAMPLAIN.

If and when we get "big-honking-ships", i.e. amphibs, then I would have no problem with naming them after  famous Canadian Army battles.

Just my 5cents opinion.


----------



## FSTO

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> I just can't see these naming decisions having been made by the naming committee without direct political interference. They just do not correspond to ANY of the naming conventions of the RCN in its 100 years + history.
> 
> If you are to name the ships after "battles" in a British/American war that predates confederation by more than 50 years, at least go for the naval battles that were part of that war.
> 
> The War of 1812 North American Naval battle honours include, IIRC: LAKE ONTARIO 1812-1813, LAKE ERIE 1812-1814, LAKE ONTARIO 1813-1814 (there were two distinct phases to the fighting) and LAKE CHAMPLAIN 1812-1814. Mind you, those are Royal Navy battle honours, but Canadian ships of the same name as their British ancestors have been allowed to wear them, such as HMCS CHIPAWA, HMCS STAR, HMCS MONTREAL, HMCS HURON, HMCS ST-LAWRENCE,  and so forth.
> 
> Personally if it must be "War of 1812, I say change those names to *HMCS LAKE ERIE and HMCS LAKE CHAMPLAIN*.
> 
> If and when we get "big-honking-ships", i.e. amphibs, then I would have no problem with naming them after  famous Canadian Army battles.
> 
> Just my 5cents opinion.



There are two Ticonderoga class cruisers with the same names!

https://www.facebook.com/UssLakeChamplain

https://www.facebook.com/pages/USS-Lake-Erie/142649672418235


----------



## Privateer

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Personally if it must be "War of 1812, I say change those names to HMCS LAKE ERIE and HMCS LAKE CHAMPLAIN.
> 
> If and when we get "big-honking-ships", i.e. amphibs, then I would have no problem with naming them after  famous Canadian Army battles.



This mirrors my reaction.  Why 1812?  And if it has to be 1812, there are better options for "naval" names.


----------



## cupper

My sources tell me that there is a secret plan in the works to seek revenge and invade the US, and repatriate it's citizens under the British Crown.

If you look really close you can see signs of a fifth column effort south of the border preparing for the coming invasion. 

Institution of a socialized health care system like the ACA. 

The potential frontrunner for president is a Canadian by birth.

The significant number of Hollywood Celebs, comedians, and music artists who were born in Canada.

The Blackberry.

Hockey.



BUt you didn't hear this from me.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

FSTO said:
			
		

> There are two Ticonderoga class cruisers with the same names!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/UssLakeChamplain
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/USS-Lake-Erie/142649672418235



Well, That's the American's problem.

Another solution, then: Name them after ships that fought in the war of 1812. They were all HMS, but we have a long tradition of using such names for Canadian warships.

Her is a quorum of such names available:WOLFE, ROYAL GEORGE, LORD MELVILLE, BERESFORD, QUEEN CHARLOTTE, GENERAL HUNTER, PRINCE REGENT ( That may come in handy soon  ), CHARWELL, NESLON, DRUMMOND, GLENNGARY, THUNDER, SIMCOE, heck, even RETALIATION.

But my personal favourites would be two names from that war that would be particularly fitting in naming two support ships - to express the surface fleet's feelings when the most reliable and then the least reliable of the two would show up: HM(C)S CONFIANCE and HM(C)S SURPRISE (no! She did not serve in the Galapagos, but on lake Erie).


----------



## MilEME09

HOw bout HMCS Burning white house? >


----------



## jollyjacktar

I don't like the choices made.  I wish they would get off this 1812 horse they're stampeding around with.  The good idea fairy just sharted as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Infanteer

Royal Canadian Navy meet the pips and crown committee.  Seems they finished up with the Army and have turned their attentions to the senior service!


----------



## The Bread Guy

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Royal Canadian Navy meet the pips and crown committee.  Seems they finished up with the Army and have turned their attentions to the senior service!


Does that mean there's some outsiders pushing for names the RCN don't like/want here, too?  >


----------



## FSTO

Well I am glad they have got off naming all our ships after cities. 
My suggestions for Amphibs (if we ever got one)
Scheldt Estuary
Juno Beach (or just Juno)
Sicily (or Husky)
Louisburg

AOR
PROVIDER II

Destroyers
SIOUX
BLACKFOOT
LAKOTA
CREE
CHIPPEWA
etc


----------



## NavyShooter

Well, I do have some faith that since ISI is not involved, that we may actually see steel cut for these ships (soon) and that they'll probably hit the water within my lifetime.

NS


----------



## Michael OLeary

How about the HMCS Isaac Brock and the HMCS Tecumseh?   >


----------



## cupper

HMCS Shannon ;D


----------



## Monsoon

FSTO said:
			
		

> Well I am glad they have got off naming all our ships after cities.


Not exactly:

 - http://goo.gl/maps/5V1l1
 - http://goo.gl/maps/OM0On

At best they can be credited for having subverted the custom by doubling the names of towns and War of 1812 battles.


----------



## OldSolduer

Well I am going to form my own regiment.

The Elm Creek Rangers. I will be the CO

Our Armories will be the local hotel. The mess, parade square and kitchen are all in one facility.

Take that, you ship namers..... ;D


----------



## MilEME09

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> How about the HMCS Isaac Brock and the HMCS Tecumseh?   >



HMCS Tecumseh already exists as a stone frigate in calgary


----------



## The_Dictat

I for one am happy with HMCS Chateauguay, my home town on the river of the same name that named the battle.  ;D


----------



## kratz

From the suggestions above, both HMCS QUEEN CHARLOTTE AND HMCS TECHUMSEH are already commissioned, 
so the new ships can not use those names.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

I forgot about HMCS QUEEN CHARLOTTE, but then it's always easy to forget little P.E.I.  .

As I read through the thread, however, I just realized we've been had (me included). The replacement program calls for three  ships but they only released two  names.

Does that mean they have already decided that the "fixed" amount of money they have can only go that far at Seaspan?

... Perhaps it's time for the government to take a look at what is going on at Canada's largest shipyard (yes - largest: it has the same capacity as all the others put together): http://www.montrealgazette.com/business/Davie+shipyards+christens+first+large+boat+decades/9084519/story.html


----------



## armyvern

FSTO said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> AOR
> PROVIDER II
> 
> ...



My call for new AOR:

HMCS Provisioner


----------



## jollyjacktar

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> My call for new AOR:
> 
> HMCS Provisioner


Yes, that's more like it.


----------



## cupper

HMCS 7-Eleven

Or better still

HMCS Canadian Tire.

They could even work up a deal for the naming rights, just like they do at sports stadiums.

The possibilities could be endless.

The RCN, sponsored by Old Navy.


----------



## George Wallace

I'd prefer to be sponsored by 'Old Spice'.  It would be more manly.   ;D


----------



## Good2Golf

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> I just can't see these naming decisions having been made by the naming committee without direct political interference. They just do not correspond to ANY of the naming conventions of the RCN in its 100 years + history.
> 
> If you are to name the ships after "battles" in a British/American war that predates confederation by more than 50 years, at least go for the naval battles that were part of that war.
> 
> The War of 1812 North American Naval battle honours include, IIRC: LAKE ONTARIO 1812-1813, LAKE ERIE 1812-1814, LAKE ONTARIO 1813-1814 (there were two distinct phases to the fighting) and LAKE CHAMPLAIN 1812-1814. Mind you, those are Royal Navy battle honours, but Canadian ships of the same name as their British ancestors have been allowed to wear them, such as HMCS CHIPAWA, HMCS STAR, HMCS MONTREAL, HMCS HURON, HMCS ST-LAWRENCE,  and so forth.
> 
> Personally if it must be "War of 1812, I say change those names to HMCS LAKE ERIE and HMCS LAKE CHAMPLAIN.
> 
> If and when we get "big-honking-ships", i.e. amphibs, then I would have no problem with naming them after  famous Canadian Army battles.
> 
> Just my 5cents opinion.



 :nod:

How about HMCS Sackets Harbor, to pay homage to an actual 'battle' from 1812 that involved the Navy and indeed some embarked troops, and for Canada's desire to pat itself on the back with what a great job it thinks it always does?

Regards
G2G


----------



## Lightguns

HMCS Pork and Beans

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aroostook_War


----------



## Cloud Cover

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Our Armories will be the local hotel. The mess, parade square and kitchen  are all in one facility.
> 
> Take that, you ship namers..... ;D



blast yer scuppers matey, you've disclosed the secret design of an NDP style Canadian warship >>> it's got everything but weapons.


----------



## MilEME09

whiskey601 said:
			
		

> blast yer scuppers matey, you've disclosed the secret design of an NDP style Canadian warship >>> it's got everything but weapons.



that's what the water guns are for


----------



## kratz

cupper said:
			
		

> HMCS 7-Eleven



If you count hull numbers, we already have 711, HMCS SUMMERSIDE.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

OK then: HMCS WINK'S and HMCS MAC'S.


----------



## MilEME09

How about "Scotia Bank Presents HMCS ____________"  >


----------



## The Bread Guy

HMCS Tim Horton (for this or this, take your pick)


----------



## Sharp

HMCS Gunboat

Do it.


----------



## dapaterson

Or, since they are "Supply" ships:


HMCS We're out of your size

and

HMCS Closed for Inventory


----------



## MilEME09

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Or, since they are "Supply" ships:
> 
> 
> HMCS We're out of your size
> 
> and
> 
> HMCS Closed for Inventory




HMCS No Service, perhaps?


----------

